# hung fa yi



## Hanzo04 (Mar 11, 2005)

hey whassup. i want to know if any of you guy/gals have ever heard of Hng fa Yi wing Chun? and Also have you  heard of Benny Meng? If so, do tell. i'm exploring different schools right now and they seem most appealing to me and my brother. thanks for the responses in advance.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 11, 2005)

I've heard nothing but good things about Benny Meng.  His website is here.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Benny Meng has a series of videos out on Yip Man style Wing Chun. I have two of the six in the series and I think they are very good. 

http://www.martialartsmart.net/dvdbm00a.html

Hung Fa Yi is Wing Chun, however it might be called a "big frame" version of the art. The stances are bigger. It has a whole complete history and a book has been written about it that traces it back into old China. I have not read all of the book. Master Meng has done some serious research into wing chun as a part of being the curator of the Wing Chun museum in Ohio, I think, and has written several articles for martial arts magazines. Here is a link from a Hung Fa Yi school in Arizona showing a class. 

http://www.mengsofaz.com/

Master Meng has also done research into the history of Wing Chun. Here is an interesting article: 

http://home.vtmuseum.org/articles/meng/misconceptions.php


----------



## Hung Fa Moose (Mar 22, 2005)

This may seem biased, but check out Sifu Meng's school and the Ving Tsun Museum. I have been a student there since 1998 and the learning and quality of instruction is just astounding. If anything, stop by for a tour of the Museum, it is most educational and enlightening. 

The Hung Fa Yi istelf is also very interesting and takes alot of guess work out of wing chun in general, based on the formula that Hung Fa Yi operates with. But you have to experience it to truly appreciate it. I cannot do it justice here in writing. It is truly a nearly flawless gem in the martial arts world, imho.


----------



## Tiger Steals Heart (Apr 27, 2005)

There's a thread on another forum about lineage and Hung Fa Yi. From what I gather, there's a debate over whether it's history is real or not? 


http://hungkuennet.forumco.com/topic~TOPIC_ID~3652.asp


----------



## Tiger Steals Heart (Apr 27, 2005)

Or here: http://www.bullshido.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10203

"OMG, that's a kettle of fish you don't want to open! Let's put it this way. Nobody heard of Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun until a year or two ago, and no Wing Chun guy in mainland China ever heard of it either."


----------

